# Finger go brr’s attempts to get fast at Petrus, and other events.



## finger go brr (Aug 1, 2022)

Got bored of existence so I decided to make a progression thread. I am aware that I’ll have trouble getting sub-10, because of Petrus. I am sub-1:30. Practicing a ton to get good at lookahead. I should also learn full PLL soon. Oh, and I can’t do 3BLD but I’m trying sort of. And also I need a Petrus big cube method.


----------



## finger go brr (Aug 3, 2022)

Just received a square 1, and I solved with Tingman’s tutorial in about an hour or something. For the next few weeks I’ll probably focus more on sq 1.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 3, 2022)

finger go brr said:


> Just received a square 1, and I solved with Tingman’s tutorial in about an hour or something. For the next few weeks I’ll probably focus more on sq 1.


Which square-1 did you get, out of curiosity?


----------



## finger go brr (Aug 5, 2022)

I got the the volt 2M


----------



## finger go brr (Aug 8, 2022)

I accidentally got addicted to 2x2, so using my terrible Qiyi Sail 2x2 and the Ortega method I did my first 2x2 ao5 in a month.


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
avg of 5: 19.15

Time List:
1. 26.23 R' U2 R F R2 U2 F U' R2 
2. (9.89) U' F2 U' F2 U F' U F U2 F' 
3. 19.89 U' R2 U R2 F R' F U2 R2 
4. (DNF(18.34)) F U R U' F' R2 U F' R2 
5. 11.32 R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R' F R2 F'

Can’t believe I got my first sub 10 as the second solve lol.


----------



## finger go brr (Aug 19, 2022)

I think I might switch to ZZ. IMO it’s Petrus but better.
Now I guess I’ll do some solves with that one method with all those variations.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 19, 2022)

finger go brr said:


> I accidentally got addicted to 2x2, so using my terrible Qiyi Sail 2x2 and the Ortega method I did my first 2x2 ao5 in a month.
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
> ...


Try doing the algs faster


----------



## finger go brr (Aug 25, 2022)

No thanks.


----------

